# Harry



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have just had the sad news that Harry, one of Maya's beautiful puppies passed away today after his heart gave in. He was 2 years of age and lived a fantastic life. He was loved by everyone locally and they all knew him by sight. He'll be greatly missed by Me, His owner and Everyone who knew him.

















































(2nd left)









































He will be missed greatly but I know he was in a wonderful home (after the first owner sold him off at only 10 weeks of age!) and i'll miss him but I know now he'll be keeping her Father, Barney in great company both swimming after tennis balls all day long.

R.I.P Harry

















These photos were taken only a week ago, so it's obviously a shock to everyone of his passing.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I am gutted  

Rest in peace Harry beautiful boy you lived life to the full, you will be missed by us even tho we never met you  

I love those last two photos and laughed at them on facebook only a few days ago


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear, such a sad young loss.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely little Guy. So sad and so young
R.I.P Harry and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Saw the thread title and had to check and make sure I wasn't dead.


Sorry for you loss though. It can be tough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry hen 

Run free gorgeous pup

Em
xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Such sad news I have tears in my eyes from reading that and looking at his pictures. I cant believe those pictures were only a week ago what a shock for you. Sending big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry, to lose a dog in old age is always hard, but in one so young and without warning must be devistating.

May your spirit run forever free Harry


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

R.I.P Harry x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a terrible shock 

Run free at the bridge Harry xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh thats so sad  R.I.P beautiful Harry xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone, it's been quite a shock to us all although we knew Harry had some heart problems last year we really thought he was getting better. 

Since someone asked me I thought i'd post it here anyway, all the pups were informed as soon as Harry was taken ill last year. None have come up with any other problems.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to readd we were told and daisy did say about taking them for check ups which we did and have had heart check ups since and both mine are fine hearts are prefect the vet when they had Their boosters 2 weeks ago spent 10mins listening to their Hearts to check


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry..beautiful..young ..with so much to give...


----------

